# Chameleon/La Vanille Wildlife park!



## Bryce (Nov 21, 2011)

I just had a recent trip to Mauritius to see the family etc. 

I was walking the through a forest and just happen to find this little guy chilling right on the path. They are so intriguing, i could have stayed and just watched this guy do nothing all day.

Close friends of our's own Le Vanille wildlife park. It has the largest population of captive Land Tortise's in the world with one of them in the top ten oldest animal in the world. His name is Domino and weighs in at 256kg's.

They alsio have Radiata from Madagascar & Aldabra from Seychelles.

I was lucky enough to be able to see the incubator rooms which had Turtle & Crocodile eggs. Was an amazing experience.

They also have one of the largest insectarms in the world with 23,000 different species.

Anyway here is a link for those interested The Park: La Vanille Réserve des Mascareignes, Mauritius - Tortoises, Crocodiles, Restaurant, Insectarium 

Here is the pic of the little fella.


----------



## Poggle (Nov 21, 2011)

place looks beautiful


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd love one of them  I got to play with a couple while volunteering at the reptile park and the colour changes on them are amazing!


----------

